
'Artificial gills' maker relaunches Indiegogo campaign amidst controversy - rdoherty
http://www.engadget.com/2016/04/04/artificial-gills-maker-relaunches-indiegogo-campaign/
======
virken2015
Be interesting to see how that works. Google liquid oxygen and you'll find
right away it's really dangerous stuff. Really impractical too, as you need a
reservoir to fill a gill-sized unit from. It's not like you can buy the stuff
at 7-11 either, you probably have to go to a welding supply place or a medical
supply house. From what I can see the cost in $160/gallon, which should last a
long time if it doesn't evaporate or blow up first ;-)

